

In Baffling Move, Huffington Post Erects Paywall Solely For NYT Employees - emmanuelory
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/01/in-baffling-move-huffington-post-erects-paywall-solely-for-nyt-employees/

======
dhimes
April Fools, I presume?

~~~
devinj
Read the entire article.

------
ck2
This is actually an awesome idea, not just for April Fools.

We just need the NY Times external IP pool ranges and all the bigger sites
should do it for real as a protest.

